# Diagrama para TV Sanyo modelo C20LB13S



## Mestafilis (Ago 15, 2008)

hola a todos:
quisiera conseguir el manual del tv porque se me ve mal y como me doy maña para la electronica necesito ver el circuito para tratar de solucionar el problema que tiene, lo busque por varios lados pero parece que no existe.
si conocen algun sitio de donde lo pueda conseguir se los agradeceria.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 16, 2008)

Yo, todos mis esquemas los busco en:

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/

suerte


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 16, 2008)

http://www.eserviceinformación.com/downloadsm/35791/Sanyo_20LV33D-00.html

ahora, poco es lo que vas a poder hacer con el plano, contanos cual es tu problema. Saludos


----------



## Mestafilis (Ago 20, 2008)

les comento que de buenas a primera empezo a aparecer en todos los canales un efecto tipo canal codificado(como que quiere sintonizar bien el canal pero nunca lo logra).
me dijeron que podia ser el sinto pero cuando lo reemplace el resultado no fue el esperado sino que fue peor porque en todos los canales se veia con interferencia y mas oscuros.
el circuito lo queria para verificar si indica que tensiones debe tener en las patas del sinto(si es que fuera el sinto).


----------



## Mestafilis (Sep 5, 2008)

hola de nuevo.
les comento que cambie el sinto y sigue haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## Mestafilis (Sep 8, 2008)

buscando información me dijeron que podria ser el jungla(LA7687N) quisiera saber si ademas de las pruebas con el sinto y reemplazo de capacitores debo chequear algo mas antes de comprarlo. Gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo todabia estoy esperando.
"El gracias muchachos", por molestarce y pasrme el plano o por simplemente responder.

Sera por eso que nadie te responde?


----------



## Mestafilis (Sep 8, 2008)

Perdon karapalida, Muchas Gracias gente por el dato y aunque no es el diagrama pedido es similar.
no pense que serias tan suseptible con respecto a el agradecimiento.
soy nuevo dentro del foro y prefiero que me indiquen de buena manera las cosas y no con ironia.

Vuelvo a pedir disculpas a todos los que se sintieron ofendidos, fue sin querer y por ignorancia.


----------



## Mestafilis (Sep 16, 2008)

Gracias a todos por responder.


----------



## Mestafilis (Sep 16, 2008)

hola gente:
logre solucionar el problema, reemplace el jungla e hice desde el menu la autoprogramacion de canales y lo que logre es que solo sintonice bien el canal 26.
manoseando la configuracion del tv y cambiando la opcion de canal de aire a cable y corriendo la autoprogramacion nuevamente logre que quede en el canal 2 pero al igual que antes no podia cambiar de canal(solo se veia bien el canal en el que quedaba despues de autoprogramar), desolde la memoria(CI 24CL02) y me permitio el cambio de canal, luego la cambie.
El unico defecto que tenia es que cuando se pasaba de canal tardaba en sintonizarlo(hacia un efecto como el mencionado al principio del tema) pero por un lapso de 2 segundos y luego quedaba bien sintonizado.
Para solucionar ese delay(retrazo) con un perillero de madera regule la bobina de AFT hasta que el cambio de canal sea rapido(sin delay de interferencia entre cambio y cambio de canal).

Para verificar el estado del jungla anterior lo conecte, probe y siguio funcionando bien.
Con lo cual desconozco que cambio realizo el nuevo jungla(LA 7687N) sobre el circuito que permitio(auque con tardanza)la sintonizacion de canales tambien me quedo la duda de si fue necesario el cambio del jungla para hacer funcionar el circuito.
Les recomendaria por un tema de costos realizar el cambio de la memoria y si eso no funciona cambiar el jungla.
De igual manera le deje el CI LA 7687N nuevo para evitar problemas.
Espero que les ayude si alguna vez se topan con este tipo de problemas.


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Mar 24, 2009)

Estimado Colega como es el procedimiento que hicisteis para bajar el diagrama en la pagina que te envió el 
Colega .por otra parte cual es el numero del canal de tu TV .Gracias de Antemano .aunque ya han pasado meses desde que
Posteastes tu post.me disculpo si te he creado algún contratiempo leyendo este post .Gracias por tu paciencia...OK


----------



## Mestafilis (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola Marcos Pedreañes:
Antes que nada no hay problema por el tiempo que hace desde que postie.
Sinceramente no recuerdo como fue el método de descarga pero te adjunto el diagrama para que lo puedas bajar(estan en dos archivos .rar porque el archivo pdf pesa mas de 1 mega y no pueda subirlo entero).
Te pediría por favor si podes explicarme un poco mejor a que te referis con el numero de canal del TV.
Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Mar 29, 2009)

Estimado Colega lo que te decia, que cual es el número impreso en el cambio de canal .ya que todo cambio de canal tiene un número que lo identifica .asi el técnico lo busca con ese número.Gracias por responderme .Además te digo me dedico a la reparacion de de tv desde hace mas de 20 años .A la orden Colega .es ...ok


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Mar 29, 2009)

Mi Estimado Colega muchisimas gracias por los archivos enviados no me la imaginaba ,no lo habia visto ya que no tenia el winrar . .lo que no se como trabajar con el winrar, que hay que hacer para poder abrir los archivos que me enviastes y he tratado de abrirlo y nada .Ya baje el software por internet de ese winrar...Tambien te agradezco de corazón y te doy las gracias de tu noble gesto de enviarmelos ,muy agradecido .Bueno cualquier cosa o consulta a la orden e igual yo hacia contigo..Ok en contacto


----------

